# Favourite graphics



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 15, 2015)

What game has your fave graphics? I like CF and NL.


----------



## LOLUMAD? (Aug 15, 2015)

NL definitely, I think that HHD will be better graphics wise.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 15, 2015)

I would say New Leaf. I almost wanna say that would be kind of obvious, but I know people might enjoy other graphics more for whatever reason.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd probably say New Leaf overall, even though City Folk does have the highest resolution of the games so far (due to being on a home system instead of a portable). I think the northern lights looked better in City Folk too.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 22, 2015)

The NL graphics are greatly improved, but I still prefer the WW colors. To me they were more vibrant and arranged than NL, which looks dull compared to WW. (I think all the newer 3DS games are that in general, I was slightly disappointed that my charmander wasn't really bright orange in X/Y like it was in Hg/Ss)


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2015)

NL has the best graphics but I like the graphic style of CF and NL - it's funny tho coz I remember playing WW and thinking to myself "omf this game looks so good!!"


----------



## Coach (Aug 23, 2015)

I prefer the Gamecube graphics over the other versions, I don't really know why though. I also like the New Leaf graphics, but I kinda prefer the Wild World ones more, since I have more memories from my childhood with them.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2015)

jvgsjeff said:


> I'd probably say New Leaf overall, even though City Folk does have the highest resolution of the games so far (due to being on a home system instead of a portable). I think the northern lights looked better in City Folk too.



Pretty much this, yes. New Leaf is nice, yes but City Folk does look prettier due to the high resolution.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

Coach said:


> I prefer the Gamecube graphics over the other versions, I don't really know why though. I also like the New Leaf graphics, but I kinda prefer the Wild World ones more, since I have more memories from my childhood with them.



I agree with this


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

City Folk has the best in my opinion, with Wild World being the worst.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

new leaf!


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> NL has the best graphics but I like the graphic style of CF and NL - it's funny tho coz I remember playing WW and thinking to myself "omf this game looks so good!!"



Omg same here with Wild World. Not only the graphics, but the frame rate is SO SO SO HORRIBLE too. It's freaky as hell because I don't remember the frame rate being so bad at all and I never heard anyone ever mention it back then.


----------



## Zandy (Aug 24, 2015)

I like New Leaf's graphics the best.  I think the quality is superb as it should be, but I also prefer how in AC:NL they increased the heights of the main characters and villagers.  I always thought everyone looked really stumpy and they look more proportionate overall now... except for Rosie.  She looks a little strange in AC:NL from her height in my opinion.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 24, 2015)

New Leaf.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 24, 2015)

Mario Kart 8 Animal Crossing circuit. Beats them all by a wide margin. I mean, Nintendo should be ashamed of the graphics of Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival when it gave us this.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 24, 2015)

Boccages said:


> Mario Kart 8 Animal Crossing circuit. Beats them all by a wide margin. I mean, Nintendo should be ashamed of the graphics of Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival when it gave us this.



This is relevant. I was so amazed when I seen that course for the first time.


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 26, 2015)

I have to say, the city folk graphics really were super clear and pretty. I wish new leaf had graphics like that. Then again, NL is played on a screen super tiny compared to a plasma screen tv.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boccages said:


> Mario Kart 8 Animal Crossing circuit. Beats them all by a wide margin. I mean, Nintendo should be ashamed of the graphics of Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival when it gave us this.



that's so stunning! I wish the towns really looked like this!


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 28, 2015)

New Leaf has the best graphics, but I feel like the older games had a more interesting style.


----------



## Envy (Sep 1, 2015)

New Leaf looks the best by a wide margin.

Although I will say that the earlier shots of the game looked better than the later.


----------



## Blu Rose (Sep 1, 2015)

I actually liked the cute-ish more chibi style of City Folk, and I also like how the colors were more... Solid?  Like, when you press/push down on the "joystick" (I don't know what it is called anymore) and your character moves South in your town, the colors north of your character start to get lighter to simulate the sun (I think).








Yeah, there's the difference.  I don't really like how they added that in, but I guess that is just me...


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 1, 2015)

New Leaf


----------

